# Good ponds/lakes to fish at near Annapolis, md?



## cichlidfish (Jun 22, 2013)

Hi, I am visiting from Colorado, and I have no fishing information for this area. I was just wondering if there are any ponds or lakes to fish at near Crownsville, md or Annapolis, md. Any help would be great!
Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Kam (Apr 30, 2013)

Jonas Green Park, no license required on the pier but it is a river though...


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

fwi i fished at the pond in the middle of quiet water park near the ice rink and caught 7 carp using bread last week. they are everywhere in there


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

You have the Severn River...If you have access from where you are staying.
Do you have wheels? If so, you have the whole Bay, just depends on how far you want to go.
Maryland has no natural lakes...Rivers, we got em, from trickles to miles wide.
The Severn there in Crownsville goes from a jump across wide stream to a mile or so wide in Annapolis.
The whole thing is fishy, but access is private. There used to be a pay launch in a Marina off Indian Landing Rd. I don't remember the name, but it was the only Marina off that road. 
Are you here now?
It all depends on what you want to do, time, and how far you want to travel.
To pretty much ensure success, my advice would be to get a charter..Costly, Couple hundred on up, but 99% of the time you will catch.
Next would be a head boat..again about $30 to over a hundred a head, depending on the boat, and the trip, but you should catch.
After that you are on your own..Good luck.


----------



## Dr Fish (Jan 5, 2013)

There aren't many lakes or ponds near Annapolis, and although there are a few good trout streams they are about done by this time of year. If you are just looking to have a good time catching fish, and you don't care what species or how big, here's what I would do. Find yourself a bait and tackle shop (Anglers off highway 50 headed towards the Bay Bridge is a good one) and outfit yourself with a few top-and-bottom rigs (steel/mono rigs that have a clip for a sinker at the bottom and two arms with loops for snells) and a pack of size two snells (I like circle hooks but to each their own). Buy a bag of bloodworms and/or a box of frozen bait shrimp. Bloodworms should be cut into smaller bits, and shrimp should be fished after removing the heads and tail, and cut in half if they are big. Then go cast a line at either Jonas Green Park (license free pier) or Sandy Point State Park (both beach and jetties are good). Best fishing at sunrise or sunset, or at night. I would use 1.5 to 2 ounce bank sinkers unless you are fishing off the beach and in the surf at Sandy Point (than maybe go with 3 ounce pyramid sinkers). You will probably catch spot (primarily on bloodworms), white perch (both worms and shrimp), and Atlantic croaker (lately shrimp has been best but both will work). The past two weeks the croaker bite has been especially good, and these fish are good eating and fight larger than their size (9-12 inches are most often caught, but you might encounter a few in the 15-16 inch class). Good luck.


----------



## shadyfisher85 (Mar 17, 2010)

If you're feeling adventurous, head to Jonas green as others have mentioned, follow Dr. Fish's instructions, but rent a kayak. Head out to the bridge (be sure to stay clear of the fishing pier) and soak some shrimp, you will catch croaker. They pull hard for their size.


----------



## cichlidfish (Jun 22, 2013)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for all the help guys! If I was going to fish for croaker how deep should I fish the rig in the severn? I was also wondering how deep and where to fish for striper or other things in the bay using a bottom rig with bait. Thanks again.


----------



## Kam (Apr 30, 2013)

cichlidfish said:


> Thanks for all the help guys! If I was going to fish for croaker how deep should I fish the rig in the severn? I was also wondering how deep and where to fish for striper or other things in the bay using a bottom rig with bait. Thanks again.


Croakers feed off of the bottom, so let it go all the way. Stripers can be caught on bottom as well as top water with lure. A fish finder rig with a 6/O hook baited with chunked alewife works well.


----------



## cichlidfish (Jun 22, 2013)

*Help*

How deep would you fish for striper and croaker and where? Like around deep structure like the bay bridge? Any general help would be great.
Thanks again.


----------



## Dr Fish (Jan 5, 2013)

cichlidfish said:


> How deep would you fish for striper and croaker and where? Like around deep structure like the bay bridge? Any general help would be great.
> Thanks again.


For depth it can depend. I've caught both species in less than 3 feet of water near the shoreline and both in deeper water. Striper can definitely orient to structure...the local name is "rockfish" because they were known to associate with oyster rocks (e.g. "reefs") back before the oyster population in the Bay tanked. Shorefishing for striper can be a crap shoot, though. Shadyfisher's suggestion about a kayak could up your odds. Although I have heard that the deep structure around the bay bridge pilings are productive for bass, you probably wouldn't want to take a kayak out there unless it was an unusually calm day on the Bay (bridges on the tributaries like the Severn River bridge are generally calmer water). I have had success for croaker by bridge pilings too, but they will also school up and can be found just about anywhere depending on time of day and stage of the tide. Generally I would fish shallower at night and/or during a rising tide, and deeper during the day and/or during a falling tide.


----------

